# Is it really hazardous to our health ?



## karla (Jul 8, 2006)

I was reading an article about pigeons in Toronto , and I didn't know, we have to be super careful using mask over your mouth and nose and wear gloves, to clean dropping. I was only using cloves to clean my balcony  
read :
http://www.torontohumanesociety.com/caringforPet/pigeons.html
I think is good to be careful, but could somebody die because of their droppings 
What do you think??
Karla


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

I am not in the medical profession, but it would seem to me that it would take a heck of a lot over a period of time to do any severe harm to you if one did not follow some basic common sense rules. like washing their hands with soap and water after handling their pigeons and after maintainence of their quarters.

I have read of pigeon owners who do wear a mask and throw a way gloves to do their weekly loft clean up.I spend most of my free time out doors and am alergic to all that is green...maybe I should wear a mask for that but I don't.As long as Bev can put up with my coughing and sneezing, well I can too!


I do not have one yet, but I do wash off their individual cages every morning to include their flat perches, and the water/feed/grit dishes a couple of times a week they get a hot soap and water washing.

The large conference type table gets a wipe down with disinfectant, and the floors mopped every other day.(yes guys, *I* do it and I do clean well if I do say so myself!) 

Didn't mean to ramble away...point being...just practice good cleaning habits, and don't let the droppings and dander pile up for days at a time.

And wash your hands often. I even keep hand sanitizer around in the pigeon room and in my pigeon food crate.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

karla said:


> I was reading an article about pigeons in Toronto , and I didn't know, we have to be super careful using mask over your mouth and nose and wear gloves, to clean dropping. I was only using cloves to clean my balcony
> read :
> http://www.torontohumanesociety.com/caringforPet/pigeons.html
> I think is good to be careful,* but could somebody die because of their droppings*
> ...



Hi Karla, 

I don't think you have to worry about pigeons on your balcony and their droppings, causing you or your family to die.

If you are wearing gloves while you clean out on the balcony, then you don't have to wash your hands Also like Victor said, do not let the poops pile up and become really dry. It's the aerosoled poops that become airborne and that we might breathe in. I think this is more of a problem or concern for people with large numbers of birds in a loft environment that isn't well ventilated. Outdoors, the air would disperse the spores from the droppings more easily.

Changing clothes might not be a bad idea though as the dried poop particles could be brought inside and Miracle could be exposed to any spores. I'd worry more about transferring something to him, than getting something myself.

There isn't really very much a person can get from pigeon poop that is life threatening and unless you're immuno-compromised. But if you would feel more comfortable wearing a mask outside while cleaning, then there is no harm in that


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Hi Karla, I echo everyone in else in saying not to worry too much about it. If I used gloves every time I cleaned in my aviary-tent, I would own stock in latex.  I go in, do some cleaning or hanging out, and then make sure to wash my hands with antibacterial soap when I'm done. That's how I've done it for years and haven't had any problems yet.


----------



## karla (Jul 8, 2006)

Thanks friends for sharing your way to handle pigeons 
I was a little worry because I feed many pigeons outside in my balcony , and I have to clean one other day.
Miracle sleeps in his clean cage, but in my bedroom because I have cats and I don't want them around him. I also clean my house everyday and every dropping Miracle does I clean with desinfect wipes.
Thanks friends !
karla


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I agree with everything said here.

Poop is not my main concern.... I myself have more concern over the dust that accumulates in the enclosure of my coop. I do have pigeon lung, but it is pretty much a non-issue now, as my husband cleans the main coop.

I am getting a shop vaccuum as I think that will really help with the clean up, less dust from sweeping, and I can use it in every nook and cranny and crack. Yeah! The birds might have a tizzy from the noise, but they are out in their aviary when it is cleaning time anyway.


----------



## karla (Jul 8, 2006)

Thanks Treesa!
I think buying a shop vaccuum is a great idea ! 
Have a nice day Treesa, God bless you  
Karla


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Just an FYI...this vacuum may not be practical for loft cleaning unless someone can invent a smaller more portable one, but for those who have indoor pijies...

I use a *Rainbow* vacuum cleaner. There is no bag, just water, which is where all the debris goes. Then, you just flush down the toilet. Unbelievable how much junk goes into that water!

The down side is that these vacuums are quite expensive but have been around since at least the 40s. I know, because I had to clean my room with one as a kid! I've forgotten their original name.

Just happened to be in the right place at the right time for my current one - it was a re-possessed and the price was reduced. They last forever and are well worth the investment - especially for those with allergies!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi mr squeaks,

We borrowed the shop vac from a friend and it was amazing what it could do, why is it not practical for loft cleaning?

Yes, I have had a Rainbow for years,  but wouldn't think of ever using it in the coop. I will never get a vacuum with a bag ever!


----------

